# Alerts not being marked read



## mjr (2 Jan 2022)

Since the upgrade, this site is misbehaving in the same way as NACA, in that alerts only get marked read when you click their link, not when you read them.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

Don't you have the option of marking all alerts as read?


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jan 2022)

Opposite matter this morning of no alerts when quite clearly there should have been.


----------



## mjr (2 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't you have the option of marking all alerts as read?


There's a "mark read" by each alert but clicking each one is tedious and this is a behaviour change and bug apparently from the upgrade.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jan 2022)

Oh well at least I got an alert of the above.


----------



## Alex321 (2 Jan 2022)

mjr said:


> Since the upgrade, this site is misbehaving in the same way as NACA, in that alerts only get marked read when you click their link, not when you read them.


Are you sure that isn't a setting somewhere that may have been re-set?

Mine have always worked that way (and I very much want them to).

[edit] 
Just checked, and if you click on preferences at the bottom of the alerts list (from bell icon), it takes you to a section of preferences where I have all three boxes ticked. You would want those unticked I think.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

mjr said:


> There's a "mark read" by each alert but clicking each one is tedious and this is a behaviour change and bug apparently from the upgrade.


At the top of your alerts page, there's a "button" that gives you the option of "Mark Read/Mark All Read". 
Are you missing that?

Not running JavaScript, you'll be presented with a second screen asking if you want to mark all alerts as read.
It was possible before the upgrade and still is.


----------



## mjr (2 Jan 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Are you sure that isn't a setting somewhere that may have been re-set?
> 
> Mine have always worked that way (and I very much want them to).
> 
> ...


All three are unticked already. So it does not appear to work as described on that page.


----------



## mjr (2 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> At the top of your alerts page, there's a "button" that gives you the option of "Mark Read/Mark All Read".
> Are you missing that?


There is a "Mark Read" but no "Mark All Read".

But this remains a change in function that seems like a bug. Surely reading an alert should mark it read?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

mjr said:


> There is a "Mark Read" but no "Mark All Read".
> 
> But this remains a change in function that seems like a bug. Surely reading an alert should mark it read?


T'was there before the upgrade and is still there, for me. On here and on the other one, no change or bug.


----------



## Shaun (2 Jan 2022)

The alert behaviour changed in the latest release to _not_ auto-mark alerts as read on viewing the drop-down. If you want to mark all alerts as read, you can click the *Mark read* link at the bottom of the drop-down:







However, we also use an alerts enhancement add-on which has a known bug which may be exacerbating the problem. Once the bug has been rectified I'll update it.


----------



## mjr (2 Jan 2022)

Shaun said:


> The alert behaviour changed in the latest release to _not_ auto-mark alerts as read on viewing the drop-down.


How is not marking read alerts as read a sensible change? Would they like to rethink that change?

But I'm not posting about the drop-down. I'm wanting alerts marked read by reading https://www.cyclechat.net/account/alerts like they used to be.


----------



## Shaun (2 Jan 2022)

Then you need to use this button:


----------



## mjr (2 Jan 2022)

Shaun said:


> Then you need to use this button:
> 
> View attachment 624741


So the alerts page behaviour has changed too and this is a bug in the new version, not something that can be fixed by site owners?


----------



## Shaun (2 Jan 2022)

*It isn't a bug.* The behaviour in the core software has been changed and cannot be changed back to the previous behaviour by site owners.

There may be an option to revert it via the add-on, however I won't know until the add-on developer responds after updating it. If the option becomes available, I'll let everyone know.


----------

